# Filter for turtle tank size?



## hornet (Aug 10, 2007)

what sized filter will i need for a 100l turtle tank? It has 5 turtles, 5-10cm carapace length. a few fish and feeder crays. I was thinking 500l per hour or wouldi need more?


----------



## Brettix (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey there 500lt h is fine as u only need the water volume in tank to turn about 3-4 times an hour.Bigger the better!


----------



## jay76 (Aug 10, 2007)

I use a aqua one external filter on my turtles costs about $140 but is well worth it. You only have to clean it about 3-6 months apart and just normal water changes. I know a place in brisbane that sells them cheap.pm if interested


----------



## Brettix (Aug 10, 2007)

Is it called age of aquariums? there the cheapest up there.I order all my gear from them.


----------



## hornet (Aug 10, 2007)

i have considered using age of aquariums, their gear good?


----------



## jay76 (Aug 10, 2007)

I get all my aquarium filters through pet city I have found them to be the cheapest


----------



## hornet (Aug 10, 2007)

do they have a website?


----------



## Sanchez (Aug 10, 2007)

I had a 500L/H aqua-one internal filter for 2 turtles, It was hopeless. I would be using an external filter with around 1000L/H.
Brendan


----------



## hornet (Aug 10, 2007)

yes, am looking for a canister filter, I have been told 500L/H would be fine but i will go for 600-700 probably


----------



## Brettix (Aug 10, 2007)

Defintly dont buy an aqua-one very cheaply made,have had nothin but troubble with them.They leak,stop pumping ect.Thats why brendanS has had probs.
Age of aquariums do a cheap but good one called aqua nova has 3 stages 1200lph $99 bucks.But also make smaller.


----------



## coxy (Aug 10, 2007)

Brettix said:


> Defintly dont buy an aqua-one very cheaply made,have had nothin but troubble with them.They leak,stop pumping ect.Thats why brendanS has had probs.
> Age of aquariums do a cheap but good one called aqua nova has 3 stages 1200lph $99 bucks.But also make smaller.


Yeah i got the aqua nova 1200 external, recommend highly Havn't had any problems but only had it for about 6 months


----------



## cris (Aug 10, 2007)

Just be careful with the more powerful pumps with the smaller turtles, you need to make sure it cant drown them.

500-600 l/ph seems to work well in a 4' tank so it might be to much for a 100l tank. Maybe get a larger filter with an adjustable flow rate and turn it down a bit.


----------



## ldheav (Aug 12, 2007)

the bigger the better


i think somthing around 750-100lph should do the job in a four footer


i have a few set ups 

in my 6X2 tanks i run a Rena xp2 they push out around 1000lph and go for around $250


in my big 8X3 tank i run 2 Rena xp 3s which do around 1200 lph 




Dont buy cheap stuff mate, When it comes to canisters you really do get what you pay for 


Try to buy somthing from europe , stear clear of filters made in asia.


Although you will pay more for european models, they are far better in the long term, as their parts are of a much higher standard

Brands like Jebo and Aqua one are ok, but not really ideal in the long term.

i have a second hand Rena for sale if you want it mate, in full working order.


----------



## hornet (Aug 12, 2007)

what size? how much do you want for it?


----------



## ldheav (Aug 12, 2007)

1200lph 


$120


----------



## BJC-787 (Aug 12, 2007)

it is recommended to turn the water over 3 time an hour, if it is only 100lt in the tank i wouldn't use any more than a 500lt hour filter as if it is going too fast it can stress the fish also if you buy a big one with adjustable flow and turn it down it puts stress on the filter and wears it out quicker.


----------



## ldheav (Aug 12, 2007)

Turtles are very very dirty 



you want your water to roll over 8-10 times an hour 



anything smaller than a 700 will do a poor job , with turtles


----------



## crush the turtle (Aug 15, 2007)

im running a cascade 300 ,(hangs on the side) and a aqua one lil filter , for my 4fter, it works awesome, and i have 3 turts, alot of fish, and a few yabbies, but i do have lots of plants in thier...


----------



## cris (Aug 15, 2007)

Apart from possibly the mary rivers your turtles dont want to be stuck in a ragging torrent and it could even kill them IMO


----------



## Kirby (Aug 16, 2007)

the tank im getting will be almost 250 litres, what filter would you guys recomend. 

i was going to buy this one. 

as its cheap and aparently works. http://www.aquariumproducts.com.au/prod1479.htm

but then i htought this one, which is twice as expensive, but look better quality. 
http://www.aquariumproducts.com.au/prod1131.htm

can i go cheaper? also the tank will be filtered through the floor of the tank, rather than up over the side. 

thanks.


----------



## bump73 (Aug 16, 2007)

hornet said:


> what sized filter will i need for a 100l turtle tank? It has 5 turtles, 5-10cm carapace length. a few fish and feeder crays. I was thinking 500l per hour or wouldi need more?


 
Is it just me or does 5 turtles in a 100L tank seem a bit cramped i think it works out to about 1mt x 30cm x 40cm....

I have my 2 Murrays in a 160lt tank which i'd say is the minimum for their own wellbeing..

Just my opinion, not taking a dig at Hornet but i just think turtles need more room especially 5 of them...
Ben


----------



## hornet (Aug 16, 2007)

yes i'm well aware they need more room. Buying more tanks soon


----------



## geckodan (Aug 16, 2007)

hornet said:


> what sized filter will i need for a 100l turtle tank? It has 5 turtles, 5-10cm carapace length. a few fish and feeder crays. I was thinking 500l per hour or wouldi need more?



My basic recommendation for clients is 8-10 water volumes per hour minimum (3-4 is the norm for fish). Below this we see increased bacterial load in the water and increased disease even with weekly cleaning. Overpowered is always better than under powered for turtles. If the water flow is too strong for little guys then use a spray arm to diffuse it.


----------



## Saz (Aug 16, 2007)

I've got a 2000lph internal filter and a 1200lph undergravel filter in a 5ft by 2ft tank and it keeps the water crystal clear.


----------



## Tristis (Aug 16, 2007)

any pics saz?
im looking at buy a 6x2x2 and need some idears for the filters and stuff.
has anybody looked at pond filters they have them at bunnings for $99, they look like they would turn over more than an aquarium filter .


----------



## ldheav (Aug 16, 2007)

in my 6X2X2 smaller tanks 
i run a rena xp3 

and it does the job perfectly


----------



## Tristis (Aug 16, 2007)

how high is the water in your 6x2x2 ideav, half way?
what is living in it?
i cant stand cloudy tanks so i thinking of going over kill on the filters, but if the 3xp is good ill look in to it


----------



## tankbuster82 (Jan 18, 2008)

age of aquriums is the cheapest i have found as well i got 2 canister filters for $50 each so its cheaper then wat u got and i got to lol. with canister filters brand is pritty much nothing. the main thing is the amount of layers of filteration and lph. but u find the ones that are all most to times as much only have one more layer of filteration when you can get two and when u add up the filteration and lph u get alot better deal for ya money


----------



## tankbuster82 (Jan 18, 2008)

and i wouldnt get a over hang filter lol
unless u love the sound of some one peeing all day and night in ya room into your tank lol.
they are only good if your water level is high but turtles are lower


----------



## crush the turtle (Jan 18, 2008)

a 6ft x 45x45,, how many liters is that?


----------



## crush the turtle (Jan 18, 2008)

tankbuster82 said:


> and i wouldnt get a over hang filter lol
> unless u love the sound of some one peeing all day and night in ya room into your tank lol.
> they are only good if your water level is high but turtles are lower


 
lol my tank is in a diffrent room so i dnt hear it lol,, heres my tank, (just put sand in when pic was taken thats y its abit cloudy) http://www.aussiepythons.com/gallery/image/1855


----------



## tankbuster82 (Jan 18, 2008)

lol i made the mistake of geting hang on filters for my cichlid tank and when the water leave droped about 5cm it was unbarable lol so i got canisterfilters


----------



## morgs202 (Jan 18, 2008)

Its more to do with the surface area of the filter than how much it turns over. Water turn over is important, dont get me wrong, but without a good surface area the filter can't pick up much waste. Therefore, a 400l/h external canister will keep your tank cleaner than a 2000l/h internal one.


----------



## crush the turtle (Jan 18, 2008)

tankbuster82 said:


> lol i made the mistake of geting hang on filters for my cichlid tank and when the water leave droped about 5cm it was unbarable lol so i got canisterfilters


 
lol iv been meaning to get one for awhile..


----------



## crush the turtle (Jan 18, 2008)

morgs202 said:


> Its more to do with the surface area of the filter than how much it turns over. Water turn over is important, dont get me wrong, but without a good surface area the filter can't pick up much waste. Therefore, a 400l/h external canister will keep your tank cleaner than a 2000l/h internal one.


 
whats the diffrence between a external & internal filters


----------



## morgs202 (Jan 18, 2008)

external filters are bigger. Therefore they hold more filter media which in turn holds more waste.


----------



## tankbuster82 (Jan 19, 2008)

bigger and better lol plus u can choose your own media for it insted of just havinging a spungy thing. i got a mesh to stop lager poo then a wool like material then these white cilenders about 1cm long piled all over each other whitch is for smell and also stops poo:| gotta stop that poo


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 19, 2008)

Hornet, if i were you id look for a used eheim 2217 classic, will cost you a bit more but like someones said you get what you pay for, esp when it comes to external filters, Also Hagen fluval externals arent too bad & in my experince much more reliable than the rena ones ., Aqua one externals arent very good, infact id put them in the same reliability bracket as renas.


----------



## Kitah (Jan 24, 2008)

I had a single male kreffts in a 4ft x 18" x 15" tank, nearly full with a 10cm gap at the top... used a aqua nova CF1500, which is 1500L/hr, has 4 media baskets... packed mine full of sponges (used 2 sponges in the bottom tray) a basket of carbon and the two top baskets had bio rings in them for biological filtration... worked beautifully in that tank, was very happy, kept the ammonia and nitrite levels down perfectly. have had this filter for nearly a year now, still going the same as when i got it, no issues whatso ever. 

got it from "the age of aquariums"; a store based in browns plains, brisbane... $99 for this filter. originally i just got it as a temporary filtration fix, thinking it wouldnt last long.. but its still going well and has proven me wrong so far

http://www.aquariumproducts.com.au/catalogue_products.php?prodID=3604&catID=6


----------

